# Whatsit Library



## 480sparky (Nov 18, 2012)

A single thread created to list all the Whatsits and Uber Whatsits I've started.

Magic Marker  Tip 
CAT5 Connector 
Spiderplant Leaf 
Ink Pen Clip 
Slip-Joint Pliers (teeth) 
Drain Strainer 
Anglets (Shoestring ends) 
Refrozen hole in Ice 
Magic Marker Ends 
Lens Brush 
Ink Pen 
Arabic Numerals 
Scissors 
Petrified Wood 
Cinnamon 
VCR Tape 
Grinder Wheel 
Glass Water Jug 
Staples  
USB Connection 
Mechanical Eraser 
Tortilla Chip 
Electric Cord Prongs 
Cat Nose 
Dryer Sheet 
Socket Handle 
Kaliedescope Tubes 
Lucky Charms M&#8217;mallow 
PC Board Solder Joints 
Scalp Massager 
3½&#8221; Disk 
Stop Notch, .38 Revolver 
Hot Dog 
Flea Comb 
Fudge w/Walnut 
Electrical Fuse 
Carpenter&#8217;s Crayon 
Book Of Matches 
Bleachers 
Brownie 
CD/DVD Holder 
Meat Tenderizer 
Rocket Blower 
Washboard 
Kitchen Whisk 
Center Mirror/Cat Lens 
$100 Bill 
Filament 
Dial Soap 
Carpenter&#8217;s Pencil 
ExpoDisc 
Toilet paper 
Box of Kitchen Matches 
Elastic Bandage 
Velcro 
Pocket Knife 
Notepad Coil 
Sponge 
Nonskid Shelf Liner 
Aerosol Can Tip 
Bread 
Bread Crust 
Pixels 
Salt / Saltine Cracker 
Thumbnail 
Corn Leaf 
Popcorn 
Soda / 6-pack Plastic 
Roof Shingle 
Walnut 
Penny 
Fungus 
Toothpicks 
Paint Can Tip 
Mouse Trap 
Cat Foot Kibble 
Used Kitchen Match 
Paper Clip 
Camera Lens Stop 
SOS Pad 
Black Pepper 
Q-Tip 
Edge of Plate Glass 
Airplane Wing 
Cat Claw 
Rock Salt 
Sugar Sprinkle / &#8216;Jimmy&#8217; 
Book Pages 
Button 
Screw 
Cat Whisker 
Plastic Tab 
Whetstone (Knife Sharpnr) 
Toothbrush 
Slide / Transparency 
Rubber Band 
Straw Hat 
Feather 
Cable Release 
Jingle Bell 
York Wrapper 
Cashew 
Key Ring 
Leaf 
Deck of Cards  
Domino 
Zipper 
Breath Mint (LifeSaver)
Potato Skin
BandAid
Beaded Chain
Printed Circuit Board
Candle Wick
Edge of a CD
Key
Thumbtack
Eggshell
Camelhair lens brush
Checkbook
Nikon's VR Logo 
Carmel Corn
Styrofoam egg carton
Toothpaste tube end
Nail Clippers
Automotive Reflector
Energizer battery


----------



## sm4him (Nov 20, 2012)

Sweet! Now when you post them, we can come here, and at least we'll know 100+ things that the new whatsit probably is NOT. That's at least 100 more than I can usually rule out.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2012)

Are they listed in order or just random?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Are they listed in order or just random?




*Roughly* in order of posting.


----------

